# Bee Themed Tattoos



## peterloringborst

When I was in Orlando last month I saw some great bee tattoos. Anybody got picts to share (family values only, please)


----------



## Omie

I have a 1" bumble bee tattoo, but I can't show it here. :shhhh:

I also have a little ant tattoo.


----------



## sqkcrk

I know two guys who got the same "bee" tatoo just below their belt line. But no pics.

There's a tatoo artist in my small business class. I've been thinking of talking to her about one.


----------



## beemandan

sqkcrk said:


> I know two guys who got the same "bee" tatoo just below their belt line. But no pics.
> There's a tatoo artist in my small business class. I've been thinking of talking to her about one.


I'da never taken you for a guy who'd get a bee tatoo just below his beltline.


----------



## sqkcrk

One should never assume what they don't know.


----------



## bobbb

here,s my honeybee tat


----------



## Barry Digman

Wow. That's a really good looking tat. The shadowing really brings it up and that coloring is just right.


----------



## peterloringborst




----------



## Omie

Beekeeper Sam Comfort has honeycomb pattern going all up and down his arm.
Natural cell size, of course.


----------



## Specialkayme

I've been thinking about getting one for a while. I just havn't been able to find the right picture that I want.


----------



## mike haney

Specialkayme said:


> I've been thinking about getting one for a while. I just havn't been able to find the right picture that I want.


also think about what its gonna look like it 10 years or so when the skin its on is not as firm and the color has faded.


----------



## Specialkayme

I have several tattoos. If you take care of them, they don't fade much, and if you get it in the right spot, it doesn't sag too much.


----------



## peterloringborst

> think about what its gonna look like it 10 years or so when the skin its on is not as firm and the color has faded.


Well, when you reach the point in your life where your skin is drooping and your youth is gone, I doubt that the thing foremost on your mind is how your tattoos look


----------



## bobbb

Tats can be touched up to make look better. A good artist can do wonders with old tats. Also the sun can do a lot of damage to tats so keep out of sun.


----------



## bobbb

here is one on my shoulder that doesnt get sun.


----------



## phil c

thats a hairy lookin bee!


----------



## brac

Very nice, you was your friend?


----------



## Onge

Nice tattoo bobbb


----------



## bluegrass

mike haney said:


> also think about what its gonna look like it 10 years or so when the skin its on is not as firm and the color has faded.


Like crud. I see tats on patients in the ICU all the time.... I have yet to see a good tat on anybody who is sick. A few days of dehydration and they really fade and distort. But when you are on the edge of death I gues sit really doesn't matter.

I had to do vaccine teaching to a lady one day who was covered in tats. She said she didn't give them to her children and she didn't want it either... "she didn't trust them" :scratch:


----------



## treebee

There's a bar in Pensacola Fl. called Mr. B's where at one time there lurked a tattoo artist and I am pretty sure at least 50% of the regulars have a bee tat in some spot. Probably better then 20 or 30 people. 
I wasn't that dedicated to the local scene.


----------



## magista

Here's mine:


----------



## jeiioa

want this tattoo


----------



## jeiioa

I have seen no children with tattoos before. It seems to me that you cannot impose your preferences on a child. That's when the child grows up - let him decide whether he wants a tattoo on his body or he likes a tattoo on his face, for example, eyebrows or lips. Let this be his conscious decision. Only his. It will be right.


----------

